# Поможет ли  лазеротерапия?



## ale86474016 (8 Окт 2011)

Поможет ли при болях в поясничном отделе (с иррадиацией в левую ногу) лазеротерапия ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2011)

А что является причиной боли?
Помочь может, но наскольо, неизвестно.


----------

